

A Challange to MP3 Blog Aggregators - voidfiles
http://www.tastestalkr.com/

======
mattdennewitz
what's the challenge? to dedicate more coverage of mashups? i don't at all
agree that its the aggregator's responsibility to expose and promote a certain
niche in its data. seems contrary to their point: blindly aggregate the data,
present the trends, let the user do the filtering. in my opinion, once you
start curating, you become a portal.

~~~
voidfiles
You can call it curation if you want and thats fine. I think with aggregation
comes a responsibility for pattern finding as well. Its not enought to just
present the naked information. Besides responsibility I think it makes sense,
it makes business sense.

Checkout "Against Transparency" by Lawrence Lessig -
[http://www.tnr.com/article/books-and-arts/against-
transparen...](http://www.tnr.com/article/books-and-arts/against-transparency)

~~~
mattdennewitz
yes: blindly aggregate the data, present the trends as they happen, and let
the user filter for what they want. it's not a river's responsibility to
present a miner with a nugget of gold.

~~~
voidfiles
You are right I would never ask a river to think, but aggregators aren't
rivers they are companys, filled with people.

I think it behooves a company to help its customers/consumer organize there
data. Help them spot trends, highlight trends, segment data. You aren't
forcing a user to look at data in a certain way you are helping them build a
better net.

So in your analogy, I think we need a 3rd entity a expedition leader, or a
guide that helps spot good places in the river to go for gold.

